# Reflections



## Andre



Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 5 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

That is so true @Matthee !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Some serious wisdom here today after yesterday's "foolishness"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

http://zenpencils.com/comic/100-carl-sagan-pale-blue-dot/

One of my favourite Zen Pencils, but the entire collection is worth a read.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poppie

@Matthee - holding a grudge - you only harm yourself - not worth it - I agree with you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

My old dad always says: "a Person can be how bad, but if you look carefully, you will find something good"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Die Kriek



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Die Kriek



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

*A man without a dream
is a man without a destination*
 Albert Einstein

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Die Kriek said:


> View attachment 3131



is this the guy that was in the series suits?


----------



## Die Kriek

Riaz said:


> is this the guy that was in the series suits?


 I have no idea if he was in Suits, that is Tywin Lannister from Game of Thrones


----------



## johan

Very True:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 3731


Awesome play with words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Still my motto in life:






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 3731



love it!!!


----------



## Silverbear



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Poppie

THERE ARE NO PROBLEMS - ONLY OPPORTUNITIES -

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This deserves to be posted here!!! It made me cry!!!! What an inspiration to all bullied kids out there! These kids are going places!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

That was some powerful lyrics..

Inspiring and thought provoking!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This guy is so awesome!

Will try and find his videos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

*
If your DREAMs don't scare you,
they're not BIG enough*​

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## annemarievdh

As you get older...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

*Imagination is more important
than knowledge*
Albert Einstein

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Good vaping tip...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac

I'm going through this thread and i'm getting a warm, fuzzy feeling inside, you guys are awesome !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Two men looked through Prison bars
The one saw mud, and
the other one stars
_(can't remember the author, but will stay forever with me)_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

True but sad...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rex_Bael



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

George Carlin may or may not have said this, doesn't matter, someone said it and said it correctly....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

*"United States" should now be replaced with "Western World"*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

i love that one stroods!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

That's what careless words do. They make people love you a little less. Arundhati Roy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

To all young women:

*Mary*
*a man that*
*will waste*
*your lipstick*
*not your*
*mascara*​Author: unknown​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> To all young women:
> 
> *Mary*
> *a man that*
> *will waste*
> *your lipstick*
> *not your*
> *mascara*​Author: unknown​



Unfortunately too many of us learn that almost to late

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> View attachment 9418


Deeply philosophical.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

It is not our *beliefs*
but only our *behaviour*
that make us
good or bad people​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> It is not our *beliefs*
> but only our *behaviour*
> that make us
> good or bad people​


 
Just a pity that for many their beliefs inform their behaviour.


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Just a pity that for many their beliefs inform their behaviour.


 
Exactly why I post this here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RIP Robin Williams!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Danny

Knowledge and money are quite similar traps for the human mind. Those who have either seem to have power, they can never have enough but can never have it all, they always seem to get more but this never gives them what they want. Its a good thing then that knowledge and money will never be equal to wisdom, happiness and love. To have those one must practice acceptance and the greatness in that is everyone is capable of learning to accept! Just my

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


>




Awesome description of the miniscule good and grotesque bad of us minute mankind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Awesome description of the miniscule good and grotesque bad of us minute mankind.


we are all just dust in the wind, but yet we take things, relatively meaningless things and make is seem so important.... why can't we just enjoy what we have while we have it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## KimH



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KimH

@Metal Liz - both ^^very true statements

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Riaz



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> View attachment 10515


 
Yip, its only the relationships be it negative or positive that will be remembered by those that stay behind - I so wish more people in the living can get a grip on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

A GOOD LIFE
is when you
Dream Big,
Laugh a lot
and realize
how Blessed
you are
for what you have.​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KimH



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee

KimH said:


> View attachment 10623


ezzactly, plan for tomorrow but don't forget to live _now! _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

FEAR

Forget Everything And Run

Or ....

Face Everything And Rise,

Your Personal Choice.​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

*Some people create
their own storms, then
get upset when it rains*.​

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Danny

Getting older really should make you appreciate every moment of your life, we get so bogged down in our day to day routines we tend to not notice a terrible truth about time:

*Not only do we have less of it left, it goes faster and faster by the day.*

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

*Beware of Destination Addiction* -

a preoccupation with the idea that
happiness is in the next place,
the next job, and with the next partner.

Until you give up the idea that
happiness is somewhere else,
it will never be where you are.​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Have no fear of perfection -​you'll never reach it.​Salvador Dali​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

*Logic will take you*​*from A to B*​*Imagination will*​*take you everywhere*​Albert Einstein​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

Life is tough,
but it's tougher
if you're stupid.
John Wayne​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Doubt kills
more Dreams
than Failure
ever will.
unknown​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

im just going to leave this here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 13861


You sayin' I'm fat?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BumbleBee said:


> You sayin' I'm fat?


Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> You sayin' I'm fat?


Nope, just small wings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> You sayin' I'm fat?


It's not the size that matters, it's what you do with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's what you do with it


ReRiG ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

LOL, I really enjoyed the last couple of quirks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 13926



That is some disgusting fingers  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

annemarievdh said:


> That is some disgusting fingers
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



hahaha i think its the msg you were meant to take note of not the picture behind it.LOL


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> hahaha i think its the msg you were meant to take note of not the picture behind it.LOL



Cant help it, wueggggg! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> hahaha i think its the msg you were meant to take note of not the picture behind it.LOL


Nope, the message is in the whole picture imo. Many messages actually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Nope, the message is in the whole picture imo. Many messages actually.



very valid point. agreed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

Im siding with @annemarievdh here. With finger nails like that Im sure life would often seem as hard as getting that needle threaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> View attachment 14015



This is one of my favourite sayings these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> View attachment 14015


I've been repeating this to myself a lot the last few weeks


----------



## johan

How can you see eye-to-eye with eagles when you have to work with turkeys?
Meyer Kahn​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 14023


Anyone who uses the word "cause" in place of "because" is unlikely to win _any _argument 

fo shizzle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 14024


So, go to an oldish tattoo artist....and hope the hours of errors and experimentation have passed. Here is to "no ragrets"!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KimH



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KimH

BumbleBee said:


>



Made me cry like a little kid!
Beautiful, thank you for sharing this @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

KimH said:


> Made me cry like a little kid!
> Beautiful, thank you for sharing this @BumbleBee


Me too!!! So amazing!


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

View attachment 15025


----------



## Marzuq

i believe in this as a life rule..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

if all religions adopted this attitude there would be peace...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Danny

This is so true, it gets said in so many ways on reflections type posts but I particularly like the bluntness of it in this form.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Good question




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


>

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 19927



Well then I'm there all night long 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

johan said:


> Some serious wisdom here today after yesterday's "foolishness"


Yesterday's foolishment ? Please share... Afterall sharing is caring !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Yesterday's foolishment ? Please share... Afterall sharing is caring !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Last year yesterdays foolishment !! 

Sorry the voices in my head have gotten into an argument !! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Yesterday's foolishment ? Please share... Afterall sharing is caring !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Can't remember (must be from eons ago), and if I do, I think I would not want to remember


----------



## Bumblebabe

Brilliant!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow another early bird! Really early!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

"Originality is the art of remembering what has been said, whilst forgetting who said it..." - Anonymous

"Don't believe everything you read on the internet" - Abraham Lincoln

"I aim to misbehave" - Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)

"I'm a leaf on the wind, see how I glide" - Wash (Firefly)

"It's a basic truth of the human condition, that everyone lies. The only variable is what they lie about" - Dr. House

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa

"I would rather live in a small home, than a big house."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

It's not those who inflict the most, but those that endure the most, that shall prevail
Terence MacSwiney

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Life is *not* like a
box of chocolates.
It's more like a jar
of jalapeños;
what you do *today*
can burn your ass
*tomorrow*!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Life is *not* like a
> box of chocolates.
> It's more like a jar
> of jalapeños;
> what you do *today*
> can burn your ass
> *tomorrow*!​



Hahahahaha sooooo true !!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Something for the younger generation to reflect on:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This is awesome!

Click it you won't be disappointed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

Start by doing what's necessary;
then do what's possible;
and suddenly you are doing the impossible.
_Francis of Assisi_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

quote for a monday ..

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## johan

The last refuge of
the insomniac is a
sense of superiority
to the sleeping world.
_ Leonard Cohen_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Jip, thats what ecigssa is all about...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

*You were wild once,*
*don't allow your age*
*to tame you*
*year by year.*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris

losing ones phone has stages:
anger,disbelief,denial,freedom,liberation,invention,conversation,acceptance....peace

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Hurt me with Truth,
but Never
Comfort me with a Lie.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Hurt me with Truth,
> but Never
> Comfort me with a Lie.​


...unless you're a woman, then never tell the truth and absolutely never lie

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

*Syrian girl thought the photojournalist was holding a weapon, so she "surrendered"*
(source) · 11 hours ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> *Syrian girl thought the photojournalist was holding a weapon, so she "surrendered"*
> (source) · 11 hours ago


Damn that's sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## johan

Go that extra mile
there's no traffic.
 (I don't know)​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Real women have curves.
Real women don’t.
Real women have pillowy breasts that move and dance.
Real women have mastectomies to remove cancerous cells.
Real women have skin and bones and a heart beat.
and a softness
Or hardness.
Real women are rough around the edges
or delicate and ethereal.
Real women have a heart that whispers with murmurs and occasional irregularities.
Real women wake up at 5 am to feel their tennis shoes smack against pavement.
Real women wake up at 11 am because they were up the night before
tending to families
or themselves,
learning how to love the pieces they’ve been told to hate.
Real women have 10 fingers
Real women have 9 fingers.
Real women have an amputated arm.
Real women are in wheelchairs
Real women **** with ease.
Real women wait until marriage.
Real women believe in God
in Goddesses
in a religion they find within others.
Real women spit gravel and can toss you to the wolves if you look at them the wrong way.
Real women offer open hearts and places to rest,
places to stay until you can find something more permanent.
Real women are Bruce Jenner,
Laverne Cox
Real women overflow with love.
Real women guard their emotions,
an unopened envelope,
they do not give away their words to just anyone.
Real women read books.
Real women drink whiskey.
Real women are recovering alcoholics and work to stay that way.
Real women download Tinder because they want to hook up.
Real women download Tinder because they want real love.
Real women have plastic surgery.
Real women don’t wear an ounce of makeup.

Real women get to decide
what makes them
real.

Not you. — Ari Eastman

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

No one can make you feel
inferior without your consent.
Eleanor Roosevelt​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

*a Goal
without a plan
is only
an empty wish*

and

*a Plan
without measurement
is futile*​


----------



## johan

“Only he who can see the invisible can do the impossible.” Frank L. Gaines​


----------



## johan

*Create a life
that feels good
on the inside,
not just good
on the outside.*
(unknown)​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KimH

@johan - how's the new country treating you? We are moving back home to the UK ourselves next year - maybe I will see you at a Vape con


----------



## johan

KimH said:


> @johan - how's the new country treating you? We are moving back home to the UK ourselves next year - maybe I will see you at a Vape con



So far so good thanks - all the best with the move and it will be great to meet you guys at some stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee




----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*There are no problems.... Only opportunities*....

A saying my late dad lived by for as long as I can remember
He actually had it engraved on a beautiful sign at his house

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I didnt know where to put this! But It gave me goosebumps so this thread seems fitting!

Old Disney movies are amazing ♥

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stroodlepuff said:


> I didnt know where to put this! But It gave me goosebumps so this thread seems fitting!
> 
> Old Disney movies are amazing ♥



Ye they are. 

We still watch the oldies regularly, with the little ones.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye they are.
> 
> We still watch the oldies regularly, with the little ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I watch them regularly without little ones..... I love it when Giz's daughter is around because then no one can judge me for watching them hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stroodlepuff said:


> I watch them regularly without little ones..... I love it when Giz's daughter is around because then no one can judge me for watching them hehe


Lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

My personal definition of GRACE:

When I can reply more 'thank you's' than 'sorry'

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

With everything that is going all over the world we all need to try and invite positive energy back into ourselves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

This one, posted elsewhere by @Petrus, is deserving of some reflection.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

*Shortcuts make for long delays.*
J.R Tolkien​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see - Arthur Schopenhauer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

“*If people do not believe that mathematics is simple, it is only because they do not realize how complicated life is.*”
John von Neumann 1903 - 1957​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagya

We now live in a world where we worry over the number of likes we get on social media but we're not bothered if we tarnish someone's image

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform

"Never succumb to the war you fight in your heart" 

Mastadon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jan



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

"Beauty is only a light switch away"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

When you smoke, you're surrounded by smoke all the time.
When you vape, you're in the clouds all the time.
. --- zadiac

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

I cannot be part of a world where men dress their wives as prostitutes by showing everything that should be cherished.
Where there is no concept of honour and dignity, and one can only rely on those when they say "I promise" .
Where women do not want children, and men don't want a family.
Where the suckers believe themselves to be successful behind the wheel of their fathers` cars, and a father who has a little bit of power is trying to prove to you that you're a nobody.
Where people falsely declare that they believe in God with a shot of alcohol in their hand, and the lack of any understanding of their religion.
Where the concept of jealousy is considered shameful, and modesty is a disadvantage.
Where people forgot about love, but simply looking for the best partner.
Where people repair every rustle of their car, not sparing any money nor time, and themselves , they look so poor that only an expensive car can hide it.
Where the boys waste their parents money in nightclubs, aping under the primitive sounds, and girls fall in love with them for this.
Where men and women are no longer ago identifiable and where all this together is called freedom of choice, but for those who choose a different path-get branded as retarded despots.
I choose my path, but it's a pity that I did not find similar understanding in the people among whom I wished to find it most of all ...
~ Keanu Reeves

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Yeah, Keanu is a great man. He might not be one of the best actors around (my opinion), but his outlook on life and his personality and character make up for that. He is a very goodhearted person. I have a lot of respect for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

This goes out to all the newer vapers who have fallen off the wagon along the way
Don't worry, just get back on!

A great quote from *Confucious*:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Most of what I hear enters in the one ear and eventually leaves out the other.
But sometimes wisdom befalls upon ones' auditory sense that strikes a chord.
I think it would be nice if people post anything that has been of such significance that it still resides inside your mind.

Mine for the day is the following :

*You are born crying with people around you smiling
Live your life in such a way that when you die you are smiling
and people around you are crying.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @KZOR 
Can i move your post to the similar "Reflections" thread?
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reflections.t1516/


----------



## KZOR

@Silver .... sure m8.


----------



## acorn

Ever felt small and insignificant?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

acorn said:


> Ever felt small and insignificant?



And yet people still believe we are alone. Naiev and self absorbed.
Wow haven't heard Dead can Dance in so many years... now I have to go rummage my music collection again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> And yet people still believe we are alone. Naiev and self absorbed.
> Wow haven't heard Dead can Dance in so many years... now I have to go rummage my music collection again.


Taking the words right out of my mouth there @gdigitel


----------



## Raindance

When it comes to questions of right or wrong, there are no simple answers. How does one judge doing the right thing for the wrong reason or doing the wrong thing for the right reason?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## NickT

gdigitel said:


> And yet people still believe we are alone. Naiev and self absorbed.
> Wow haven't heard Dead can Dance in so many years... now I have to go rummage my music collection again.



I can barely get through a week with out listening to this at least once...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

...





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 118254



So true!
Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> View attachment 118254



Oh no, I'm already in the last row

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Spyro said:


> Oh no, I'm already in the last row



Phew!! I'm still in the middle row..........I think...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> Phew!! I'm still in the middle row..........I think...



@zadiac If you're not sure, then one wonders ...


----------



## Hooked

I'm the last one in the middle row ... hurtling down the R27 at 150kph  (haven't been caught) ... but training myself now to drive at 120 before the points system comes into effect.  It's difficult and I must say, I'm a far better driver at 150 than I am at 120, because I know I'm driving fast therefore I'm alert. But at 120 ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> @zadiac If you're not sure, then one wonders ...



True

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

LIFE - Things My Mother Taught Me - Author unknown

My mother taught me *TO APPRECIATE A JOB WELL DONE.* 
"If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished cleaning,"
My mother taught me *RELIGION.* 
"You better pray that will come out of the carpet."
My mother taught me *TIME TRAVEL.* 
"If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week!"
My mother taught me *LOGIC.* 
"Because I said so, that's why."
My mother taught me *MORE LOGIC.* 
"If you fall out of that swing and break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."
My mother taught me *FORESIGHT.* 
"Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case you're in an accident"
My mother taught me *IRONY.* 
"Keep crying, and I’ll give you something to cry about."
My mother taught me about the science of *OSMOSIS.* 
"Shut your mouth and eat your supper."
My mother taught me *CONTORTIONISM.* 
"Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck?"
My mother taught me *STAMINA.* 
"You'll sit there until all that spinach is gone."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Something worth reflecting on. To each his own, I will not comment.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 120273


.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Six Honest Serving Men

http://www.kiplingsociety.co.uk/poems_serving.htm

“I keep six honest serving-men
(They taught me all I knew);
Their names are What and Why and When 
And How and Where and Who.”

Rudyard Kipling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

gdigitel said:


> And yet people still believe we are alone. Naiev and self absorbed.
> Wow haven't heard Dead can Dance in so many years... now I have to go rummage my music collection again.


Alone as in maybe there's other live somewhere?


----------



## Steyn777

acorn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Sometimes the majority only means that all the fools arenon the same side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

But an anchor was created TO sink...


Marzuq said:


> if all religions adopted this attitude there would be peace...
> 
> View attachment 15206


----------



## Steyn777




----------



## Steyn777



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777



Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 126275



Amen to that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh



Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

*The Clock of Life*

The clock of life is wound but once
and no man has the power
to tell just when the hands will stop
at late or early hour.

To loose one's wealth is sad indeed,
and to loose one's health is more.
But to loose one's soul is such a loss
that no one can restore.
(_anonymous_)​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

johan said:


> *The Clock of Life*
> 
> The clock of life is wound but once
> and no man has the power
> to tell just when the hands will stop
> at late or early hour.
> 
> To loose one's wealth is sad indeed,
> and to loose one's health is more.
> But to loose one's soul is such a loss
> that no one can restore.
> (_anonymous_)​




Wise words indeed - but anonymous should learn how to spell. There's a big difference between 'loose' and 'lose' . But perhaps not - after all, when one loses weight pants become loose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Raindance




----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


>



I think about this movie so much, its almost Blatantly obvious that this is where humans are heading.
Predictive programming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*AND A GOOD VAPE!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132196


What flavor?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> What flavor?
> 
> Regards


Blood and internal organs flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Start telling the Universe what you want instead of what you don't want.




A page I follow on fb called Spiritual Awakenings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Start telling the Universe what you want instead of what you don't want.
> 
> View attachment 132233
> 
> 
> A page I follow on fb called Spiritual Awakenings.



@RainstormZA and always thank the Universe for what you have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Professor Stephen Hawking passed away earlier this year leaving his theory on Hawking radiation unproven. With that the Nobel prize such proof would have secured him not to be received in his time with us. His time with us... Ironic. Ironic because I postulate that the radiation he predicted is in fact time itself. Time and space compacted to the point where M = (sqrt M) / C results in no more, less nor equal to 0. Feeding time to the universe from its origin at the moment betwwe nothing and everything. We may in fact be reversing through time... Or it is a circular path...

All this proves is that I'm certfiably nuts. Pity about the professor's passing though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance

Despite being aimed at business leadership, this article discusses skills which are much more widely applicable. 

https://www.strategy-business.com/b...rce=itw&utm_medium=20180524&utm_campaign=resp

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Despite being aimed at business leadership, this article discusses skills which are much more widely applicable.
> 
> https://www.strategy-business.com/b...rce=itw&utm_medium=20180524&utm_campaign=resp
> 
> Regards



Thanks for posting this thought-provoking article @Raindance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 133219



Whoever wrote this, obviously doesn't work for a corrupt government. Trust me, you'll go with the flow. Like it or not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Reflection for sure:


----------



## Hooked

*And then have the audacity to complain about privacy on FB!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 134045
> 
> 
> *And then have the audacity to complain about privacy on FB!!*



Are you getting old @Hooked?

You posted the exact same one on the 13th

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> Are you getting old @Hooked?
> 
> You posted the exact same one on the 13th



Ah .... I obviously didn't mark it as DONE on my computer !!!!!!!!! Yep ... getting old!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Ah .... I obviously didn't mark it as DONE on my computer !!!!!!!!! Yep ... getting old!!



Still very relevant and true!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Ah .... I obviously didn't mark it as DONE on my computer !!!!!!!!! Yep ... getting old!!



I can relate. It happens to all of us eventually.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Carnival

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 134100



Beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 134100


If that is your back yard I am going to PM you an offer of marriage! Lol

Stunning.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> If that is your back yard I am going to PM you an offer of marriage! Lol
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> Regards


But but but you will complain about the cold though. 

Lol. Up to -17*C between June and July.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

And @Raindance yes it's my back yard. 

Just spotted a couple Egyptian geese and one scrub hare. We have serval, duiker, reedbuck, jackals and plenty other wildlife

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> But but but you will complain about the cold though.
> 
> Lol. Up to -17*C between June and July.



I find that temperature attractive - especially when we pass 40*C 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol @RenaldoRheeder I get excited at the sight of snow white frost on everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 134100



Soooo peaceful! Did you take the pic @RainstormZA ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 134114



I've just done exactly that - because I deserve it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

or the ecigssa forum!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 134535
> 
> 
> or the ecigssa forum!!



Then I'm definitely doing something right. I rarely check my phone and when I do, I find like 12 missed calls and tons of messages.....meh.......doesn't bother me. My phone is on silent 99% of the time. I'm not a phone person. I'm a face to face kinda guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Soooo peaceful! Did you take the pic @RainstormZA ?



Yes I did.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Yes I did.



You're an excellent photographer!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> You're an excellent photographer!



Well it's taken with my phone. Usually a hit and miss but nothing beats a Sony phone camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Yes I did.


WOW! Great photo @RainstormZA , you succeeded in capturing the peace with the work aspect without the one overshagowing the other. Also a road less travelled...................may lead to Eden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

DILLERISMS - Phyllis Diller

"Whatever you may look like, marry a man [or woman] your own age. As your beauty fades, so will his eyesight."


----------



## Hooked

DILLERISMS - Phyllis Diller

"Whatever you may look like, marry a man [or woman] your own age. As your beauty fades, so will his eyesight."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Today my stoner friend used my to-do list as a Rizzla wrap. He was high on my list of priorities...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

"Old Italian proverb...

After the game, the King and the pawn go into the same box."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Why is it we never have smartphones in our dreams?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> "Old Italian proverb...
> 
> After the game, the King and the pawn go into the same box."



In the middle ages, the king and the pawn sometimes did........lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> In the middle ages, the king and the pawn sometimes did........lol



Still do!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Or I can't find my vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The legal age for voting is *18* and the legal age for marriage is *21*...
Which means you need more experience to handle a girl than a country

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

If women rule the world, there would be no wars. Just a bunch of jealous countries ,not talking to each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> The legal age for voting is *18* and the legal age for marriage is *21*...
> Which means you need more experience to handle a girl than a country



or a guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> If women rule the world, there would be no wars. Just a bunch of jealous countries ,not talking to each other.



Nonsense! Of course we talk to each other - know thine enemy! Besides, we need to glean important information, such as who does her hair, her nails and where she bought that beautiful bag.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 137632


Technically this is incorrect.
I quote:

*a vessel*, as of glass, porcelain, earthenware, or metal, usually higher than it is wide, *used chiefly to hold cut flowers or for decoration *


----------



## ARYANTO

Meanwhile in a parallel universe:
*“Oh for fxxx sake! Where are all these extra single socks coming from?!”*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Being South African means driving your Japanese car to an German pub to have a Mexican beer, then grabbing an Indian curry ,a Turkish kebab or Italian pizza on the way home where you rest on Swedish furniture and watch American shows on a Chinese TV.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Never drive faster than your guardian angel can fly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


> Never drive faster than your guardian angel can fly.



If I have a guardian angel, then he's a prankster. My shit just don't come in threes as they say. It comes in droves, and I suspect he's behind it all.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> If I have a guardian angel, then he's a prankster. My shit just don't come in threes as they say. It comes in droves, and I suspect he's behind it all.


Maybe he’s a bit like his charge,  knows how to push the boundaries without turning everything into a total FUP. But at least you know who’s behind it all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Doing nothing is hard,
you never know when you're done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The best part of going to work is coming back home at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 138784


I don't own an ass but my grandparents used to have one...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*FROM WOMEN TO WOMEN*



1. I base most of my fashion taste on what doesn't itch.-Gilda Radner-

2. I've been on so many blind dates, I should get a free dog. -Wendy Liebman-

3. I'm not offended by all the dumb blonde jokes because I know I'm not dumb and I also know that I'm not blonde. -Dolly Parton-

4. I'm not going to vacuum 'til Sears makes one you can ride on. -Roseanne Barr-

5. Behind every successful man is a surprised woman. -Maryon Pearson-

6. I want to have children, but my friends scare me. One of my friends told me she was in labor for 36 hours. I don't even want to do anything that feels good for 36 hours. -Rita Rudner-

7. I think -- therefore I'm single. -Lizz Winstead-

8. Never lend your car to anyone to whom you have given birth. -Erma Bombeck-

9. If high heels were so wonderful, men would still be wearing them. -Sue Grafton-

10. You see a lot of smart guys with dumb women, but you hardly ever see a smart woman with a dumb guy. -Erica Jong-

11. When women are depressed they either eat or go shopping. Men invade another country. -Elayne Boosler-

12. In politics, if you want anything said, ask a man; if you want anything done, ask a woman. -Margaret Thatcher-

13. I have yet to hear a man ask for advice on how to combine marriage and a career. -Gloria Steinhem-

14. Nagging is the repetition of unpalatable truths. -Baroness Edith Summerskill-

15. If men can run the world, why can't they stop wearing neckties? How intelligent is it to start the day by tying a little noose around your neck? -Linda Ellerbee-

16. I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man I keep his house. -Zsa Zsa Gabor-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Why are cigarettes sold in gas stations when smoking is prohibited there?*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*If you can smile when things go wrong, you have someone in mind to blame...*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Saw this and had to swallow hard ......
*“My dad passed away when I was 16 from cancer and before he died he pre-payed for flowers so I could receive them every year on my birthday. Well, these are my 21st birthday flowers and the last ones I will get. I miss you so much daddy.”*




© SellersBailey/twitter

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @ARYANTO 
That is so sad yet so beautiful

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



Unfortunately it doesn't. It belongs in the hands of an ignorant government.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Housework is such a drag. You clean and dust and sweep and make the bed - and then you have to do it all over again next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

ARYANTO said:


> Saw this and had to swallow hard ......
> *“My dad passed away when I was 16 from cancer and before he died he pre-payed for flowers so I could receive them every year on my birthday. Well, these are my 21st birthday flowers and the last ones I will get. I miss you so much daddy.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SellersBailey/twitter



️️️


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Two elderly ladies meet at the launderette after not seeing one another for some time. After inquiring about each other's health, one asked how the other's husband was doing.

"Oh! Ted died last week. He went out to the garden to dig up a cabbage for dinner, had a heart attack and dropped down dead right there in the middle of the vegetable patch!"

"Oh dear! I'm so very sorry," replied her friend. "What did you do?"

"Opened a can of peas instead."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Q: Do you know what is the hardest part of learning to ride a bike?
A: The pavement.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

“To a mother, a son is never a fully grown man; and a son is never a fully grown man until he understands and accepts this about his mother.” (unknown)
“Mothers are inscrutable beings to their sons, always.” (A.E. Coppard)
“Mother is her son’s first god; she must teach him the most important lesson of all – how to love.” (F. Hodge)
“You may take offense at your mother. But always remember: your mother is the only woman, who will love you in spite all your disadvantages.”(anon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

If you had the choice between being as rich as Bill Gates or having world peace,
what color Lamborghini would you buy?

I prefer an black one ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I remember in the old days when people used to get mad if you read their diary.
Now people put everything online and get mad when you don’t read it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Have you ever woken up, kissed the person next to you and thanked God that you’re still alive??
I did that this morning. I’m now banned from flying with Mango...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

If I was a grade 12 teacher I would staple McDonnalds job application forms to failed exams.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> If you had the choice between being as rich as Bill Gates or having world peace,
> what color Lamborghini would you buy?
> 
> I prefer an black one ...



Reflection - or Giggle?


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> If I was a grade 12 teacher I would staple McDonnalds job application forms to failed exams.



Reflection - or Giggle?


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Have you ever woken up, kissed the person next to you and thanked God that you’re still alive??
> I did that this morning. I’m now banned from flying with Mango...



Reflection - or Giggle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Reflection - or Giggle?


It can go either way - guess it depends on your mood

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Reflection - or Giggle?


definitely a reflection ...or a brilliant idea!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Reflection - or Giggle?


statement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

my wallet after VAPECON '18

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

If you don’t know where you are going, you will probably end up somewhere else. Laurence J. Peter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Man who push piano down mine shaft get A Flat Miner - Confucius

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 144095



And if you take the farmer away, then you'll need the former 4 more often than you'll want.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A proper
''REFLECTION''...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 144940


Amen


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



And sometimes the smallest thing can make you stress the most!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

A man's brain does not fully develop until the moment he for the first time holds his first born child in his arms.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> A man's brain does not fully develop until the moment he for the first time holds his first born child in his arms.
> 
> Regards



Looking at your grammar, I take it you don't have any children?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> Looking at your grammar, I take it you don't have any children?


Typed and deleted many different versions. None of them looked right, so I just posted the one that looked bestest. LOL.

I would appreciate someone to improve/correct it though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Raindance said:


> Typed and deleted many different versions. None of them looked right, so I just posted the one that looked bestest. LOL.
> 
> I would appreciate someone to improve/correct it though.
> 
> Regards


Just asked my 3 year old, this is what he came up with - 
A man's brain does not fully develop until the moment he holds his first born child in his arms the first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> Just asked my 3 year old, this is what he came up with -
> A man's brain does not fully develop until the moment he holds his first born child in his arms the first time.


Thanks @Bulldog, what is your three year old vaping?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Whoever wrote this should have checked their spelling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Poeple.

Bwhahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Before I Was a Dog Mom

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I made and ate hot meals unmolested. 
I had unstained, unfurred clothes. 
I had quiet conversations on the phone, 
even if the doorbell rang.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I slept as late as I wanted 
and never worried about how late I got to bed 
or if I could get into my bed.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I cleaned my house every day. 
I never tripped over toys, stuffies, chewies 
or invited the neighbor's dog over to play.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I didn't worry if my plants, cleansers, 
plastic bags, toilet paper, soap or deodorant 
were poisonous or dangerous.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I had never been peed on, 
pooped on, drooled on, 
chewed on or pinched by puppy teeth.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I had complete control of my thoughts, 
my body and mind. 
I slept all night without sharing the covers or pillow.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I never looked into big, soulful eyes and cried. 
I never felt my heart break into a million pieces 
when I couldn't stop a hurt. 
I never knew something so furry and four-legged 
could affect my heart so deeply.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I had never held a sleeping puppy 
just because I couldn't put it down. 
I had never gotten up in the middle of the night 
every 10 minutes to make sure all was well. 
I didn't know how warm it feels inside 
to feed a hungry puppy. 
I didn't know that something so small 
could make me feel so important.

Before I was a Dog Mom: 
I had never known the warmth, the joy, 
the love, the heartache, the wonderment or the satisfaction 
of being A Dog Mom.

Author: Unknown

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

random observation.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


>


Non vapers?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Christos said:


>


Indians

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> View attachment 151184


Then I must be old. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Same here. Newest thing at the time was DOS 4.1 (I think). Computer mouse not a thing yet (in South Africa at least). Yeah, I'm old....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm even older... we didn't even have plastic when I was born let alone computers. And for the record, my first PC was an NCR DMV running DOS 1.0 but that was many many many years after I was born!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm even older... we didn't even have plastic when I was born let alone computers. And for the record, my first PC was an NCR DMV running DOS 1.0 but that was many many many years after I was born!



Actually, that was a lie... the NCR DMV ran an operating system called CPM before DOS 1.0 was released!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol @Rob Fisher dos on an IBM with a black and green screen in 1985 was my first taste of computers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm even older... we didn't even have plastic when I was born let alone computers. And for the record, my first PC was an NCR DMV running DOS 1.0 but that was many many many years after I was born!



Remember the glass milk bottles, @Rob Fisher - left at one's doorstep every morning. lol today they'd be stolen within a second - IF one has a house where anyone can just walk up to the front door. which nowadays is unlikely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Remember the glass milk bottles, @Rob Fisher - left at one's doorstep every morning. lol today they'd be stolen within a second - IF one has a house where anyone can just walk up to the front door. which nowadays is unlikely.



@Hooked I remember them well... they also used to deliver bread and orange juice at the same time. And you had to open the bottle by placing your elbow into the tin foil cap... and then there was that lovely plug of cream on the top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Remember the glass milk bottles, @Rob Fisher - left at one's doorstep every morning. lol today they'd be stolen within a second - IF one has a house where anyone can just walk up to the front door. which nowadays is unlikely.



I remember those too - milk and orange juices. We even had tokens to drop in the bottles to indicate how many bottles we needed and exchanged them. 

Apparently some parts of the UK, specially the rural areas still do this. In 1997, milk was delivered to my aunt's doorstep every few days with a block of real farm butter in Ludham, Norfolk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Bunch of old farts. 

My mom only got guava/orange juice once a week with the milk order IF i behaved

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

my sister might still have one of the Nigel dairies bottles from back in the eighties.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> I remember those too - milk and orange juices. We even had tokens to drop in the bottles to indicate how many bottles we needed and exchanged them.
> 
> Apparently some parts of the UK, specially the rural areas still do this. In 1997, milk was delivered to my aunt's doorstep every few days with a block of real farm butter in Ludham, Norfolk



Oh yes, the tokens! Forgot about them. I think they were green?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

JurgensSt said:


> Bunch of old farts.
> 
> My mom only got guava/orange juice once a week with the milk order IF i behaved



So my guess is that you hardly ever drank guava/orange juice !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Oh yes, the tokens! Forgot about them. I think they were green?


Ours were different colours - two for fruit juices and silver or gold for the milk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

lesvaches said:


> my sister might still have one of the Nigel dairies bottles from back in the eighties.


Mine is doing garden duty,

for watering seedlings etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

ARYANTO said:


> Mine is doing garden duty,
> View attachment 151255
> for watering seedlings etc


yes that one! lol, haven't seen those in decades..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Mine is doing garden duty,
> View attachment 151255
> for watering seedlings etc


Mmmmm, seedlings you say... Not to worry, if you share, I wont tell...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

With thanks to a forumite who posted this on FB. Thought-provoking, hmmm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ARYANTO said:


>


Sorry man. Have to dislike it. Im Christian and thats blasphemy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry man. Have to dislike it. Im Christian and thats blasphemy


fixed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

This was posted on FB by a friend of mine, whose son has Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I think we can all relate ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

"Life is like a shower. One wrong turn and you're in hot water." (author unknown to me)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

"Do not worry too much about your difficulties in mathematics, I can assure you that mine are still greater."
-- Albert Einstein

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Now this makes sense ...
"Arithmetic is being able to count up to twenty without taking off your shoes."
-- Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

I have been a father for more than half my life and these words are as true today as they were 27 years ago:


With Arms Wide Open
Creed
Well I just heard the news today
It seems my life is going to change
I close my eyes, begin to pray
Then tears of joy stream down my face
With arms wide open
Under the sunlight
Welcome to this place
I'll show you everything
With arms wide open
With arms wide open
Well I don't know if I'm ready
To be the man I have to be
I'll take a breath, I'll take her by my side
We stand in awe, we've created life
With arms wide open
Under the sunlight
Welcome to this place
I'll show you everything
With arms wide open
Now everything has changed
I'll show you love
I'll show you everything
With arms wide open
With arms wide open
I'll show you everything, oh yeah
With arms wide open, wide open
If I had just one wish
Only one demand
I hope he's not like me
I hope he understands
That he…

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

"I had the blues because I had no shoes, until I met someone who had no feet."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 154729



How beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



Absolutely right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> How beautiful!


Agreed. Trees are the earth's networks to sustaining life on earth. 

If you have seen Avatar, you will agree with that sentiment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Agreed. Trees are the earth's networks to sustaining life on earth.
> 
> If you have seen Avatar, you will agree with that sentiment.



lol I don't even know what Avatar is, but I do agree with the sentiment!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> lol I don't even know what Avatar is, but I do agree with the sentiment!



Quoted from the Avatar movie information online



> On the lush alien world of Pandora live the Na'vi, beings who appear primitive but are highly evolved. Because the planet's environment is poisonous, human/Na'vi hybrids, called Avatars, must link to human minds to allow for free movement on Pandora. Jake Sully (Sam Worthington), a paralyzed former Marine, becomes mobile again through one such Avatar and falls in love with a Na'vi woman (Zoe Saldana). As a bond with her grows, he is drawn into a battle for the survival of her world.













I know this story is made up but it's not far-fetched on the tree network theory. Trees do have networks through their roots, you just can't see it. You need to feel it within yourself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Quoted from the Avatar movie information online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this story is made up but it's not far-fetched on the tree network theory. Trees do have networks through their roots, you just can't see it. You need to feel it within yourself.


One of the highest grossing movies ever and 1 of my favourites , love that ''Tree of life '' sequence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Loved the Avatar movie

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> lol I don't even know what Avatar is, but I do agree with the sentiment!



You missed a great movie. Get it and watch it. You won't regret it. It's deep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> You missed a great movie. Get it and watch it. You won't regret it. It's deep.


True, it is a must see. I have it on disk (not cloned) and every time I watch it, it leaves me so dissapointed with the world we live in.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 153874


Fight club

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


>




Great video @Hooked - thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

"A bachelor is a guy who never made the same mistake once." _Phyllis Diller_

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> "A bachelor is a guy who never made the same mistake once." _Phyllis Diller_



Correction. Is a man who learned from other people's mistakes. I know. I am one....


....and yes, what _Phyllis Diller_ said too...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

No reflection....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



...and then _faith_ gets killed by _reality_...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

except for giving up smoking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 156743



Ain't that the bloody truth?!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 157203



They're not behind the bakkie, they're on the bakkie (or in the bakkie)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 157203



 Should be "Construction workers IN a bakkie" (@lesvaches I know that you didn't write it ... just saying ...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> They're not behind the bakkie, they're on the bakkie (or in the bakkie)



@zadiac Yep! I also commented before seeing your comment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

My thought for the day:

Don't waste your time on people who are not worth your time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158170



@Rob Fisher Unfortunately, expert vapers forget what the beginning was like and sometimes (often) give advice to beginners which far exceeds their capabilities or even interest at that stage. I so wish this wouldn't happen. Beginner vapers are confused enough without having advanced knowledge and jargon thrown at them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



Not me though. When I'm done. I'm done. I happily burn the bridge, then hit the bolts with a sledgehammer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

This is not new to most of us, but it's refreshing to read it again - and to remember the wise words.

*Thinking*

By Walter D Wintle 

If you think you are beaten, you are
If you think you dare not, you don't,
If you like to win, but you think you can't
It is almost certain you won't.

If you think you'll lose, you're lost
For out of the world we find,
Success begins with a fellow's will
It's all in the state of mind.

If you think you are outclassed, you are
You've got to think high to rise,
You've got to be sure of yourself before
You can ever win a prize.

Life's battles don't always go
To the stronger or faster man,
But soon or late the man who wins
Is the man WHO THINKS HE CAN!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



I need to take heed of the above!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


>


I agree, it’s all about the fries!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



And that's also why children take to computers easily, because they're not scared of pressing the wrong button. They have no idea what "Delete" means lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Actually, I disagree. It should be, "The more I learn about *some *people ..."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> I agree, it’s all about the fries!


...Ask Rob...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> ...Ask Rob...


Hell also agree how about it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> Hell also agree how about it @Rob Fisher



Yes, chips certainly do rock! However, they play havoc with my blood sugar... as do all other carbs... so I have to tread lightly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, chips certainly do rock! However, they play havoc with my blood sugar... as do all other carbs... so I have to tread lightly!



@Rob Fisher Yep, me too. If I have chips I'm non-functional for two days thereafter. Yet I can have a packet of crisps and it's fine. I wonder why?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Yep, me too. If I have chips I'm non-functional for two days thereafter. Yet I can have a packet of crisps and it's fine. I wonder why?



@Hooked my guess is that with Crips there is actually not much quantity vs real chips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> View attachment 160743



Those aren't people - they're furkids. My little ones absolutely insist that I go and sit on the deck with them every afternoon/early evening. They don't expect anything from me, other than to just be there. No need to talk or do anything (other than play tug-o-war). I don't know any human beings who are like that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> View attachment 160744


 
*Some* days?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> *Some* days?


*Most* days?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Room Fogger said:


> *Most* days?



*Every day* for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

“My photographs don't do me justice - they just look like me.”

Phyllis Diller

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 161360



But sometimes the reason is obscure. Very obscure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 161360


I bet the insurance companies have a different view...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Posted this on another thread, thought I'll share it here as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Alice came to a fork in the road. "Which road do I take?" she asked.
"Where do you want to go?" responded the Cheshire cat.
"I don't know," Alice answered.
"Then," said the cat, "it doesn't matter."
~Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 162579



Thought-provoking @Adephi

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

There are only three types of people in the world. Those that expect others to take care of them, those that only take care of themselves and those that take care of themselfes and others. All the rest, religion, wealth, politics, fashion, racism, fame ... is just BS the first two types use to cover up the fact that their existence does not matter.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

2 is 1.. One is none.


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> “My photographs don't do me justice - they just look like me.”
> 
> Phyllis Diller


Inventor of the selfie 1934

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

go eat and sleep!!NOW.
Mom , ALF IS ON.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Net so klein bietjie off topic CocaCola [2l] kos 22.00 met sy 1g minder suiker . Kingsley's en Spar se COKE , met meer suiker kos 10.00 [2l]
Brannas en coke proe dieselfde met 22.00 coke of 10.00 coke, my oorle pa het altyd gese 
*'' daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie ''*.
sorry ek rumoer Afrikaans nou maar ek's bedonnerd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



This just hits the nail on the head, @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Especially for you @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


>


Getting stuck on “Could have, Should have, would have” only serves to distract from experiencing “What is” and realizing “What can be”.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Turn negative things into positive thinking.
If I never started smoking, I would never have discovered vaping!
Thanks stinkies!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Getting stuck on “Could have, Should have, would have” only serves to distract from experiencing “What is” and realizing “What can be”.
> 
> Regards



Agree - but not easy to do

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> Turn negative things into positive thinking.
> If I never started smoking, I would never have discovered vaping!
> Thanks stinkies!



Agree - but then my bank account would be in a better state than what it is!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*Money mantras from Warren Buffett*

As the third richest man in the world, Buffett began investing at the tender age of 11. It may be worth following his advice on a few money matters…

On savings: do not save what is left after spending, but spend what is left after saving.

On taking risks: never test the depth of the river with both feet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> *Money mantras from Warren Buffett*
> 
> As the third richest man in the world, Buffett began investing at the tender age of 11. It may be worth following his advice on a few money matters…
> 
> On savings: do not save what is left after spending, but spend what is left after saving.
> 
> On taking risks: never test the depth of the river with both feet.



Yeah, this is South Africa, there may be broken bottles down there. Rather cut just one foot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*To everyone that celebrate Easter: Have a happy and peaceful time , Blessings.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

no comment...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *To everyone that celebrate Easter: Have a happy and peaceful time , Blessings.*



If there were time travel and Shakespeare could return now, I wonder if he would use social media?

I can just imagine him posting on FB. "Oh, FB friend, why hast thou forsaken me? Thou no longer liketh my posts."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



Too late now. I've already devoured the entire packet of hot cross buns.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Yep - applies to one of my dogs lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 164312
> 
> 
> Yep - applies to one of my dogs lol


fire die bliksem . only way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> fire die bliksem . only way



No ways!! He's the love of my life, even though he drives me nuts!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

Please note





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

AND THE WINNER...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Nope, doesn't work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Asterix

zadiac said:


> Nope, doesn't work.


Agree! As much as I try, these ar$eholes keep interacting with me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




@Dela Rey Steyn Just today I was thinking about various aspects of my life that I'm not happy with and I thought, "Girl, there's only one person who can change this and that's you!" - and then I see your post. Talk about synchronicity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

“The key to being happy is knowing you have the power to choose what to accept and what to let go.”

Author unknown

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Today is Freedom Day and I recall Viktor Frankl's words,

"Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms - to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances ... "

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Today is Freedom Day and I recall Viktor Frankl's words,
> 
> "Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms - to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances ... "



Not quite true. My vape cannot be taken from me. Trust me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

no comment...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Today is World Laughter Day !





*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

This is my own reflection:

People often say, “I made the wrong decision.” No, you didn’t. Your decision was right based on your knowledge and feelings at *that* moment. *Now* is a different moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Marie Kondo’s philosophy

“If it doesn’t make you happy, get rid of it.”

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Marie Kondo’s philosophy
> 
> “If it doesn’t make you happy, get rid of it.”



The reason for all the divorces lately?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> View attachment 166156


also know as the story of the ANC

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Just a thought ... I'm not surprised that the FDA thinks that vaping is directed at the youth, what with bubblegum-flavoured juice and battery wraps with cartoon characters. Seriously? Does an adult really want a Superman or Spongebob battery wrap??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spongebob

Hooked said:


> Just a thought ... I'm not surprised that the FDA thinks that vaping is directed at the youth, what with bubblegum-flavoured juice and battery wraps with cartoon characters. Seriously? Does an adult really want a Superman or Spongebob battery wrap??


Um hello.....? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Spongebob said:


> Um hello.....?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Just a thought ... I'm not surprised that the FDA thinks that vaping is directed at the youth, what with bubblegum-flavoured juice and battery wraps with cartoon characters. Seriously? Does an adult really want a Superman or Spongebob battery wrap??



Yes we do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Until Yoda says so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Hooked said:


> View attachment 166445


Where is SpongeBob 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go."

- Oscar Wilde

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

For every person fighting a genuine battle, there is someone fighting for attention...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

A quote by a very wise soul that we've sadly lost today, Rip my friend 

https://www.zoutpansberger.co.za/ar...ar-en-menseregte-aktivis-dood-op-plaas-gevind

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



It's good to remember this when in conversation with an anti-vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Don't know if you guys notice I'm a slight bit of a Star Wars fan. And the reason I like Star Wars (and Tolkien) is because you get life inspiring quotes like these...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Posting this because it's just so beautiful ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 169009



Much easier said than done...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 170225


More often than not actually.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Your health is an investment, not an expense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## acorn

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Saw this on someone's Whatsapp profile pic the other day.

Love it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



@ARYANTO And may I add, that psssst of a mod firing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 172179



I can already cook. So who do I marry? Someone who's addicted to sex? Sounds about right

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked

I came across this on FB this morning and it put me in such a good mood - imagine how his patients must feel!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

.






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 173202



When I look back, I normally say: "I wish I didn't do that!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> When I look back, I normally say: "I wish I didn't do that!"



Yes, I sometimes do too, but I'd still rather do something than regret not having done it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 173202


Ja, ok, but penicillin and special shampoo does not fix everything...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Ja, ok, but penicillin and special shampoo does not fix everything...
> 
> Regards




@Raindance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

How small we are ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 173906
> 
> 
> How small we are ...



Yes, we are, but then again.......everything is small if you zoom out far enough

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

"In hotel rooms, I worry. I can't be the only guy who sits on the furniture naked."
Jonathan Katz

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> "In hotel rooms, I worry. I can't be the only guy who sits on the furniture naked."
> Jonathan Katz



Thanks for that @Hooked! I'm in a hotel for VapeCon!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

"May you live in interesting times" is an English expression purported to be a translation of a traditional Chinese curse. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_you_live_in_interesting_times

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

'Tis VapeCon Eve and hardly a soul stirs. The countdown has begun.

All those who are going to VapeCon:






Me:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I'm sure all [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and exhibitors need a post-VapeCon break!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I wish that I could laugh like this every day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I'm sure all [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and exhibitors need a post-VapeCon break!
> 
> View attachment 176458



I need this break....


Hopefully VapeCon 2020

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



@ARYANTO Not always. Sometimes I don't know where I'm going, but I find out when I get there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177893​


and you ?


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA

Why is it called chicken breasts...... If there is no nipples?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> and you ?



me too!


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 178744


"There are two things I do not like about you Felicia. Your face!"

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

“A coward dies a thousand times before his death, but the valiant taste of death but once. It seems to me most strange that men should fear, seeing that death, a necessary end, will come when it will come.”
William Shakespeare, Julius Caesar

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

And especially not those who say vaping is going to kill you!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ugi

Maybe this was already posted.. ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Ugi said:


> Maybe this was already posted.. ..



@Ugi We also have a thread about things from our childhood, for posts like this. Here's the link

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Wishing you all a beanful day!




*​*


*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I've never been concerned about free-range - until I saw this ad. I'm appalled. And now I buy free-range only!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Yay! I'm a real man! I love animals!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Happy (almost belated!) Children's Day to all the little one out there! 

And for the Mommies/Daddies here's some useful advice ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Or must we pass it on to someone else?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

SparkySA said:


> Why is it called chicken breasts...... If there is no nipples?


Amazingly it's there you just never notice it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 181179


Awesome! They're dumb


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

To experience sublime natural beauty is to confront the total inadequacy of language to describe what you see. Words cannot convey the scale of a view that is so stunning it is felt. -Eleanor Catton

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> To experience sublime natural beauty is to confront the total inadequacy of language to describe what you see. Words cannot convey the scale of a view that is so stunning it is felt. -Eleanor Catton


Yeah! I love boobs too!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Oh yeah?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 185029



Best question ever!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


>


True but why are most of them illegal?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 187116



So true!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

perspective...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>




And how about this @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Posting this here because it is so incredible and truly something on which to reflect.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



It is what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Saw this ...

“I literally have not been on my phone for 10 months. The difference it made was that I became more aware of the people around me and way more focused. The thing I get irritated with is when you have a meeting everyone’s on their phone – and I was probably in that place too. You can’t concentrate. It has been so good for my mental health. It’s a very strange experience but it really is good for you and it has absolutely made me happier.”

Simon Cowell, Mail on Sunday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Saw this ...
> 
> “I literally have not been on my phone for 10 months. The difference it made was that I became more aware of the people around me and way more focused. The thing I get irritated with is when you have a meeting everyone’s on their phone – and I was probably in that place too. You can’t concentrate. It has been so good for my mental health. It’s a very strange experience but it really is good for you and it has absolutely made me happier.”
> 
> Simon Cowell, Mail on Sunday



@ARYANTO It's true what he says about everyone being on their phone. What really gets me is when I'm having a face-to-face conversation with someone, but their phone, be it a call or Whatsapp, takes precedence. Excuse me, but I was here first!

Granted, there are times when you may be expecting an important call/message, but then let the other person know about the possibility of being interrupted. Or, if you think it might be important e.g. a child calling a parent, quickly explain to the other person and apologise for taking the call.

However, people don't do that. They simply stop the conversation and attend to the phone. 

When that happened the other day, I just picked up my bag and left without saying a word, while the other person was replying to a Whatsapp. And she had the audacity to Whatsapp me to ask why I'd left without even saying goodbye! Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO It's true what he says about everyone being on their phone. What really gets me is when I'm having a face-to-face conversation with someone, but their phone, be it a call or Whatsapp, takes precedence. Excuse me, but I was here first!
> 
> Granted, there are times when you may be expecting an important call/message, but then let the other person know about the possibility of being interrupted. Or, if you think it might be important e.g. a child calling a parent, quickly explain to the other person and apologise for taking the call.
> 
> However, people don't do that. They simply stop the conversation and attend to the phone.
> 
> When that happened the other day, I just picked up my bag and left without saying a word, while the other person was replying to a Whatsapp. And she had the audacity to Whatsapp me to ask why I'd left without even saying goodbye! Oh. My. Vape.



Happened to me a few times. I just turned around and walked away. Other person was like "Where are you going?". Me: "When you have time for me, let me know."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

BTW, I'm almost never on my phone. I don't like it. It's there when I need it, but I handle my phone maybe 3 or 4 times a day for a few minutes only when I absolutely have to, and that's the truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

To my fellow Resilients:
Carry on Crying - and Carry on Smiling! Happy Women's Day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

but ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

*NOTE:* This is *NOT* fake news.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

A bit crass, but very true:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A bit crass, but very true:
> View attachment 194074


Figuratively I'm with you, but not literally!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BubiSparks

"I wish 2020 was a hindsight...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeaLea



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...when things get tough, pick yourself up and keep going

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

''equal opportunity doesn't need to involve creating unequal opportunity''
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

It has been said we are all in the same boat.

What rubbish .... we are all in the same storm but the boats are very different, some are sailing along nicely, some are weighed down by the baggage, some are overcrowded and many more are waterlogged and sinking. Sadly some have already sunk and will never be seen again.

If your boat is still afloat, spare a thought for those that are battling, throw them a lifeline if you can, even if it is just a bucket to assist with the bailing out. The size of the boat means nothing to the virus, it is how you sail it that will count.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> It has been said we are all in the same boat.
> 
> What rubbish .... we are all in the same storm but the boats are very different, some are sailing along nicely, some are weighed down by the baggage, some are overcrowded and many more are waterlogged and sinking. Sadly some have already sunk and will never be seen again.
> 
> If your boat is still afloat, spare a thought for those that are battling, throw them a lifeline if you can, even if it is just a bucket to assist with the bailing out. The size of the boat means nothing to the virus, it is how you sail it that will count.


Don't forget the sharks. The ones in and around Cape town can jump out the water to catch their prey

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

What ? you mean Shabir Shark.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> What ? you mean Shabir Shark.


Yup all those ones that prey on the weak. (Financial,emotional, educational, knowledge, and general corruption)
And that's not all of them. You get the hammerhead as well. The reef sharks that prey In the shallows and the whale shark that doesn't bite, he gulps everything he can find in his way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Realized this again tonight and unfortunately it only sounds 'right' in Afrikaans : "party mense is soos passers, hulle redeneer al rondom hulle eie g@t..." To the English folk, I'm sorry, it just doesn't translate to the same effect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Realized this again tonight and unfortunately it only sounds 'right' in Afrikaans : "party mense is soos passers, hulle redeneer al rondom hulle eie g@t..." To the English folk, I'm sorry, it just doesn't translate to the same effect.
> View attachment 196800



I'll try to translate...
Some people are like a compass. It turns on its own axis,rather they sit on their own reasoning and rotate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m pretty sure he didn’t say that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 197806


What side are you batting for?!

Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Raindance said:


> What side are you batting for?!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I bet you know one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 198896


Somewhere close to Funkytown.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199706


You have been hanging around in the wrong circles

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 200253


Ya it's better if you sit nuh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 200281



I must be awesome then, 'cause there's no level for my weirdness sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

2020 theme song...
20 bottles of beer on the wall, 20 bottles of beer. Of one of those bottles of beer should fall there'll be 20 bottles of beer on the wall
20 bottles of beer on the wall 20 bottles of beer la la la lala la la la laa 20bottles of beer on the wall.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

We need so many of this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> We need so many of this!
> View attachment 201616


Wow is there no million likes option 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> We need so many of this!
> View attachment 201616



Well, I'm not sure if the devil says that in the morning when I get up, but, when I die and if I go to hell, when he sees me, he'll say: "Oh no! Not you again!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> We need so many of this!
> View attachment 201616


My grandfather always said that if either me or my brother goes to hell, the devil will give us a bag of charcoal and tell us to start our own business , hell on wheels and enough holes in my head to prove it. I look like a gholfball if i have no hair!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

It's not funny

she does.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> View attachment 200281



Thank You

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Resistance said:


> View attachment 202984



Yeah, it's called "F**k everybody and leave me the f**k alone".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Believe nothing of what you hear, and only half of what you see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I know a few...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 204295
> 
> I know a few...



I work with them. Every day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 204295
> 
> I know a few...


I know a few Bullshitologists as well....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

When I grow up I want to be older.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 203964


Funny, but true. They always win because of experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rabbit or duck ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Rabbit or duck ?


Rabduck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Rabbit or duck ?


The way the shadow is drawn makes me assume it's a rabbit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

''We've long theorized about exactly where our sense of creativity comes from — and in case you've ever also been curious about whether there's a way to determine your level of creativity, it turns out that it can done with the help of a well-known optical illusion. The meaning of the rabbit duck illusion says that people who are able to see both animals easily are more creative in general. Most people can see the duck, but have difficulty seeing the rabbit — so if you can see both, congratulations! You probably have a greater sense of creativity than most people.''

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

In order to not feel judged, judge less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"We didn't realize we were making memories, we were just having fun." - Winnie the Pooh

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 205913



I agree. We may be the most intelligent species on the planet, but we're definitely not the wisest. That is proven every day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



So true, but so is the flip side of this. I've given up on a few women in my life and today I'm glad I did.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> So true, but so is the flip side of this. I've given up on a few women in my life and today I'm glad I did.


Especially the last one, she is now bankrupting and annoying the hell out of the new sucker

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## zadiac

Room Fogger said:


> Especially the last one, she is now bankrupting and annoying the hell out of the new sucker



Yup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 207579



Have you been watching SONA again?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Dela Rey Steyn @Resistance @Rob Fisher @Grand Guru 
Always carry a knife, in case there is biltong or you need to stab someone in the throat.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Always carry a knife, in case there is biltong or you need to stab someone in the throat.



Rule 9

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

_*Build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life*.....*Terry Pratchett*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

People and ducks are very much alike in this instance, their opinion of you will depend on what they can gain from you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

They forgot the wheely trolley that your coffin rest on at your funeral...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

If I have learned anything in life
it is to pay no attention to
how other people think that 
I should live my life..........Puff the Magic Dragon 27 09 2020 (09:40)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> View attachment 209057

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The impact of a single book!





I cannot stress the importance of reading enough. Even if you only read one book a month, it is good for mind, body and soul!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The impact of a single book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of reading enough. Even if you only read one book a month, it is good for mind, body and soul!



I couldn't agree more @Dela Rey Steyn. Every night, without fail, I read before going to sleep. There's nothing better than getting into bed with my book in hand, my vape beside me and my doggie curled up at my feet. And every night, without fail, after about 15 minutes my doggie wants to go out - in spite of having gone out just before we went to bed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I couldn't agree more @Dela Rey Steyn. Every night, without fail, I read before going to sleep. There's nothing better than getting into bed with my book in hand, my vape beside me and my doggie curled up at my feet. And every night, without fail, after about 15 minutes my doggie wants to go out - in spite of having gone out just before we went to bed.


Invest in a dog door or a cat door. 
I’ve recently fitted a new dog door that is more robust and silent compared to the last one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Invest in a dog door or a cat door.
> I’ve recently fitted a new dog door that is more robust and silent compared to the last one!



There is one and she'll go out using it, but she won't come back in through it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> There is one and she'll go out using it, but she won't come back in through it


I have 3 so I found putting them outside (and closing the door) and then giving them treats inside helped speed the process up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Except Vape gear, I (want to) need vape gear....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> View attachment 209659



That's what Thelma and Louise thought....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> View attachment 210842


Perhaps, but sometimes one needs to be willing to receive as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Perhaps, but sometimes one needs to be willing to receive as well.



...lol, rainbows for everyone today

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"Freedom is just another word for: Nothing left to lose" - Kris Kristofferson

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "Freedom is just another word for: Nothing left to lose" - Kris Kristofferson


My favorite version

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> View attachment 211498



Mothers don't want their sons to be heroes. They just want them to love them back and be happy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



Yes, we used to drive on the left side of the road, now we drive on what's left of the road....lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> View attachment 213629




Or just kill them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Love that qoute. Its very true

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> View attachment 214205



Here's a date for you @vicTor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> View attachment 216045



In that case, I feel freaking Flawsome today!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 217279



Not in South Africa you don't.

Think about it:

We can't accept what is, because it's crap.
We can't let go of what was, because it was better
and we certainly cannot have faith in what will be, because it will be worse.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 217963


True but man it’s horrible!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Covid and Kindness

Working parents want kids to go back to school because school closures directly impacts them.

Teachers don’t want schools to open because covid spreading at their school directly impacts them.

Healthcare staff want a full lockdown because sick covid patients directly impacts them.

Business owners want to carry on as normal because lockdown directly impacts them.

People with physical health problems want everyone to stay socially distant because catching covid could kill them.

People with mental health problems want people to spend time with because isolation could kill them.

Some can’t wait for a vaccine because they believe it will bring back some normality.

Some are terrified of a vaccine because they believe it could harm them.

We are all going through this but none of us are going through the same thing.

Some face crippling financial challenges, others face heart break.

We don’t all have to agree with what is best because what’s best for us won’t be best for everyone.

We don’t have to understand what others are going through. But we do need to stick together and keep loving each other no matter our differences.

We need to be mindful when some things go the way we want it to, it could be terrible news to another person.

We need to be kind.

Author unknown

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Gadgetboy

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Covid and Kindness
> 
> Working parents want kids to go back to school because school closures directly impacts them.
> 
> Teachers don’t want schools to open because covid spreading at their school directly impacts them.
> 
> Healthcare staff want a full lockdown because sick covid patients directly impacts them.
> 
> Business owners want to carry on as normal because lockdown directly impacts them.
> 
> People with physical health problems want everyone to stay socially distant because catching covid could kill them.
> 
> People with mental health problems want people to spend time with because isolation could kill them.
> 
> Some can’t wait for a vaccine because they believe it will bring back some normality.
> 
> Some are terrified of a vaccine because they believe it could harm them.
> 
> We are all going through this but none of us are going through the same thing.
> 
> Some face crippling financial challenges, others face heart break.
> 
> We don’t all have to agree with what is best because what’s best for us won’t be best for everyone.
> 
> We don’t have to understand what others are going through. But we do need to stick together and keep loving each other no matter our differences.
> 
> We need to be mindful when some things go the way we want it to, it could be terrible news to another person.
> 
> We need to be kind.
> 
> Author unknown


Absolutely brilliant. So true and I am going to admit that I am one of those that are scared out of my mind for the vaccine. Has it really been tested and no major side affect happen. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> View attachment 219333



you have a list.....?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


>


You know these polititions and their rules for self treating medication.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

We need friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

​

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

Four of my mates have just gone through the most horrific of times.

E, was diagnosed last year with prostrate cancer, 62 years old, his wife in her fifties. The treatments were rough, daily trips for radiation. Brachytherapy and all the associated costs that the med aid does not cover. Months of stress and the possibility of death.

As of today he is clear.

S, she was diagnosed around Xmas time with Leukemia. It took them a month to make the accurate diagnoses and then she was whipped into hospital for 5 weeks. She was in the cancer ward, so single occupancy. No visitors, Chemo, blood tests, bone marrow extractions, lost all her hair and was told that when she was admitted she was three weeks away from death. Husband scared out of his wits, three girls having to pull together to keep the household going while Mom was battling.

They let her out for a few days on Friday and we saw her yesterday. So far the treatment is working and there were no cancer cells found in her last tests, her platelets are responding. In ten days or so time she goes back in for another three weeks of chemo.

Don't put off until tomorrow what you can do today, is a saying by Benjamin Franklin. Good advice that I am going to listen to.

Life is too precious to waste.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Good point...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Exactly my thoughts a few tens of times a day...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 223720


But you can become stinking rich and powerful by pretending to do so.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Very good advice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


However, if you ever ran naked through a rose garden, your hatred will be justified.
- Raindance

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> However, if you ever ran naked through a rose garden, your hatred will be justified.
> - Raindance
> 
> Regards



Some experience in that field I take it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



And today DOOM has to warn people not to spray it on food.
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...ide-on-food-to-an-ad-after-a-complaint-2021-3

Doom will be including a warning to not to spray its insecticide onto food in new versions of an advertisement featuring a person eating pizza.

People can be trusted to understand that insecticide is not intended for human consumption, Doom’s makers Tiger Consumer Brands told the Advertising Regulatory Bureau (ARB), but it will attach a safety warning anyway.

That will read: “DO NOT SPRAY ON FOOD. PRECAUTIONS SHOULD BE TAKEN NOT TO EXPOSE FOOD TO THE PRODUCT.”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

It's a rainy day in Cape Town today. What to do?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


>



We have definitely regressed as a society ... manuals and instructions used to be a lot more technical, and certainly never stated the obvious

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Stranger

https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opini...-developed-countries-doesn-t-bode-ncna1008576

One potential explanation was quasi-eugenic. As in the movie “Idiocracy,” it was suggested that average intelligence is being pulled down because lower-IQ families are having more children ("dysgenic fertility" is the technical term). Alternatively, widening immigration might be bringing less-intelligent newcomers to societies with otherwise higher IQs.

However, a 2018 study of Norway has punctured these theories by showing that IQs are dropping not just across societies but within families. In other words, the issue is not that educated Norwegians are increasingly outnumbered by lower-IQ immigrants or the children of less-educated citizens. Even children born to high-IQ parents are slipping down the IQ ladder.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opini...-developed-countries-doesn-t-bode-ncna1008576
> 
> One potential explanation was quasi-eugenic. As in the movie “Idiocracy,” it was suggested that average intelligence is being pulled down because lower-IQ families are having more children ("dysgenic fertility" is the technical term). Alternatively, widening immigration might be bringing less-intelligent newcomers to societies with otherwise higher IQs.
> 
> However, a 2018 study of Norway has punctured these theories by showing that IQs are dropping not just across societies but within families. In other words, the issue is not that educated Norwegians are increasingly outnumbered by lower-IQ immigrants or the children of less-educated citizens. Even children born to high-IQ parents are slipping down the IQ ladder.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect



Interesting stuff! ... There is a study being explored by Wits academia currently on why societies seem to be reverting to a physical as apposed intellectual bias, last seen in the depression / post WW2 ... and certainly the international IQ "normal" band has dropped from 120 to 100 in the last two decades

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> We have definitely regressed as a society ... manuals and instructions used to be a lot more technical, and certainly never stated the obvious



As far as I know, warnings are generally issued when someone does what is being warned about. Now how stupid do you have to be to put your 3-4 year old child in the washing machine to wash the clothes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

zadiac said:


> As far as I know, warnings are generally issued when someone does what is being warned about. Now how stupid do you have to be to put your 3-4 year old child in the washing machine to wash the clothes?



Maybe that's how they do their washing in rural China? ... toss your children into a tub along with the washing, (a two in one deal cleaning children and clothing in one tub), however in this case, maybe the item in question requires the erm ... "D_elicate Cycle_", so you leave the kids out?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Interesting fact: in England through the centuries when water on tap was not available, they had a bath that they dragged into wherever the fire was, made one bath of hot water and Dad got in first, then Mom and then the kids, oldest first. You can imagine the colour of the water after this. Especially since this was a once a month affair.

Does the saying, "don't throw the baby out with the bath water" ring a bell. The above is where it originated from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Someone's mouth will turn at the way this was written...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Like all the anti -vape morons...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

My dog - unless she's having her afternoon nap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Alice came to a fork in the road. "Which road do I take?" she asked.
"Where do you want to go?" responded the Cheshire cat.
"I don't know," Alice answered.
"Then," said the cat, "it doesn't matter."
~Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Alice came to a fork in the road. "Which road do I take?" she asked.
> "Where do you want to go?" responded the Cheshire cat.
> "I don't know," Alice answered.
> "Then," said the cat, "it doesn't matter."
> ~Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland


If you don't know where you're going any road will take you there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Satire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Do good and don’t talk about it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Always look on the bright side of life, look for the positives and not the negatives!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



Damn, some solid advice there. Copied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Coffee to drink and coffee to vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 229367
> 
> 
> Coffee to drink and coffee to vape!



for someone to jump out and say: "April Fools!!! It's actually still Sunday!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Pretty obvious...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Actually there is one but, it may land you in jail...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> Actually there is one but, it may land you in jail...



Electroshock therapy?


Mwahahahahahahaha....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Electroshock therapy?
> 
> 
> Mwahahahahahahaha....



You would know

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> You would know



Lil' ol' me? 

Never!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231394



But sometimes, you need some thunder to wake up those that never hear the rain - zadiac

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

zadiac said:


> But sometimes, you need some thunder to wake up those that never hear the rain - zadiac


And sometimes just a rainsuit

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I'm so grateful for the the fact that I can properly build and wick an Atty, and that I don't need a R7k Atty just to enjoy vaping. FML that would have been a sad state of affairs....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232835



Nope, that is what a lawsuit looks like.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

The problem is that I become hangry - and then the words just slip out ...
As my brother tells people, "My sister's OK. Just feed her."

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

It's so true. There has been many a time when I've woken up with a solution, or a decision as to what to do.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Now this made me think of my childhood… I remember we were playing chess with my brothers for 6 - 7 hours in a row like a bunch of psychos. I was 7 or 8 years old and planning the next day’s strategy at bedtime. A bunch of nerds, you’d say. The old good times

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


I'm a blessed man indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This too shall pass... It might pass like a kidney stone, but it will pass.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The most realistic B.S free answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see.
- Arthur Schopenhauer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I am going to have to go with Drowning-Man... (or over here it will be: "The-Mrs-Saw-What-I-Paid-For-That-Mod-Man")

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am going to have to go with Drowning-Man... (or over here it will be: "The-Mrs-Saw-What-I-Paid-For-That-Mod-Man")


Spider-man, hate those little bastards!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am going to have to go with Drowning-Man... (or over here it will be: "The-Mrs-Saw-What-I-Paid-For-That-Mod-Man")


I am high-man.
Or Spider-Man.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Not much left that I fear, however there is an intense resistance to a-holes, and I aint taking that one on

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Grand Guru said:


> The most realistic B.S free answer




The quote comes from a guy whose surname literally means someone who builds wooden ships.
His first name is also an abbreviation for stevedore who is someone who loads ships.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Another quote from one of The Goons

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

And, from another Goon

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Another quote from one of The Goons



Thanks for the reminder ... I have fond memories of listening to The Goon Show, as well as some of the solo performances of Spike with my late Grandfather back in ye day, and I rate them as pioneers of what we today refer to as "British Humor"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Murray Walker, the much loved and recently deceased commentator on F1, was so well known for his "quotes" that the term Walkerism is now well known.

Walkerism :noun

A form of words spoken by Murray Walker that due to grammatical errors, malapropisms, etc. is the signature of his broadcasting style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> And, from another Goon


Divorce does the same, just without anaesthesia. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Murray Walker, the much loved and recently deceased commentator on F1, was so well known for his "quotes" that the term Walkerism is now well known.
> 
> Walkerism :noun
> 
> A form of words spoken by Murray Walker that due to grammatical errors, malapropisms, etc. is the signature of his broadcasting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 239840
> 
> 
> View attachment 239841


Much loved!? Bloody idiot yes!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

It's called INtegrity not OUTtegrity!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> It's called INtegrity not OUTtegrity!



It's roots are Latin _integritas_, ie. ‘_intact_’ and ‘_integrated’_, ie. without masks, and; Say what you mean and mean what you say

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I feel that this quote has some relevance to vaping. Many manufacturers/vendors/reviewers make assertions without evidence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I wonder how many "can relate"'s we will get from this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m happy it’s over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Soon enough it’ll be summer…

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Morix



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

Morix said:


> View attachment 242666



That is just so sad...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


>


The biggest one is “Just this one more mod for the year!”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> View attachment 243261



If you can find a local that hand-make PS5's and other stuff kids want, let me know. I'll support them.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> If you can find a local that hand-make PS5's and other stuff kids want, let me know. I'll support them.



ho, ho, ho

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



Not in South Africa. Here they just don't do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ARYANTO said:


>



My recently deceased Dad (96) always taught me to work smart,,,, not hard.

This was amazing advice that helped me throughout my life. Whenever I tackle a difficult or tedious task I ask myself if there isn't an easier way to do this. On many occasions, I have found simpler, easier, and faster ways to do things than the conventional approach.

A simple example is to wipe your car/s down between rain showers. No need to fight with the hosepipe or work in the hot sun. Saves water too.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My recently deceased Dad (96) always taught me to work smart,,,, not hard.
> 
> This was amazing advice that helped me throughout my life. Whenever I tackle a difficult or tedious task I ask myself if there isn't an easier way to do this. On many occasions, I have found simpler, easier, and faster ways to do things than the conventional approach.
> 
> A simple example is to wipe your car/s down between rain showers. No need to fight with the hosepipe or work in the hot sun. Saves water too.



@Puff the Magic Dragon Your Dad was in the same league as Bill Gates, who said,
*“I choose a lazy person to do a hard job. Because a lazy person will find an easy way to do it.”*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

I'm guilty of this! Runs in the family ... my Dad used to smoke cigars and he kept all the wooden boxes they came in. 

After he'd passed away my Mom couldn't bring herself to throw them away because they were Dad's ... so she kept them. 

After my Mom passed away my brother and I couldn't bring ourselves to throw them away because they were Dad's ... so we kept them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 244703
> 
> 
> I'm guilty of this! Runs in the family ... my Dad used to smoke cigars and he kept all the wooden boxes they came in.
> 
> After he'd passed away my Mom couldn't bring herself to throw them away because they were Dad's ... so she kept them.
> 
> After my Mom passed away my brother and I couldn't bring ourselves to throw them away because they were Dad's ... so we kept them.
> 
> View attachment 244704


My house is a mess because of all the "good stuff" my parents spent a lifetime collecting and passed on the me. Never use it but also just can not part with it.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


>



Thank goodness the family meeting did not include closing of the bottle stores... I know a lot of people that is going to start drinking today...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 245204

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 245204



Someone should write a book "Life for Dummies".

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

What really gets me about housework is that I mop the floors, dust the furniture, make the bed - and then I have to do it all over again next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Woke - (adjective)....
A state of awareness only achieved by those dumb enough to find injustuce in everything except their own behavior..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> View attachment 245238
> 
> 
> What really gets me about housework is that I mop the floors, dust the furniture, make the bed - and then I have to do it all over again next year.




I have always incorrectly believed that the quote, "Insanity Is Doing the Same Thing Over and Over Again and Expecting Different Results" was coined by Bert Einstein.

It turns out that, " There is no substantive evidence that Einstein wrote or spoke the statement above. It is listed within a section called “Misattributed to Einstein” in the comprehensive reference “The Ultimate Quotable Einstein” from Princeton University Press". 

It seems that the earliest strong match appeared in October 1981 within a Knoxville, Tennessee newspaper article describing a meeting of Al-Anon, an organization designed to help the families of alcoholics. 

How boring is that?

At first, I thought that the meaning of the quote was pretty sound but then my troubled mind began to think about it.

I quickly came up with many cases where the truth of the claim is tested.

I am probably already boring you so I will only give a couple of examples.

I train for a marathon and fail to finish the race. If I repeat the same thing over and over again (train and enter marathon) I am almost certain to get the different result i.e. complete the marathon. 

If I study for an exam and fail would I be insane to think that if I continued to study I would never pass a future exam? I think not.

Perhaps the above-discussed quote should always include the exception that "practice makes perfect".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have always incorrectly believed that the quote, "Insanity Is Doing the Same Thing Over and Over Again and Expecting Different Results" was coined by Bert Einstein.
> 
> It turns out that, " There is no substantive evidence that Einstein wrote or spoke the statement above. It is listed within a section called “Misattributed to Einstein” in the comprehensive reference “The Ultimate Quotable Einstein” from Princeton University Press".
> 
> It seems that the earliest strong match appeared in October 1981 within a Knoxville, Tennessee newspaper article describing a meeting of Al-Anon, an organization designed to help the families of alcoholics.
> 
> How boring is that?
> 
> At first, I thought that the meaning of the quote was pretty sound but then my troubled mind began to think about it.
> 
> I quickly came up with many cases where the truth of the claim is tested.
> 
> I am probably already boring you so I will only give a couple of examples.
> 
> I train for a marathon and fail to finish the race. If I repeat the same thing over and over again (train and enter marathon) I am almost certain to get the different result i.e. complete the marathon.
> 
> If I study for an exam and fail would I be insane to think that if I continued to study I would never pass a future exam? I think not.
> 
> Perhaps the above-discussed quote should always include the exception that "practice makes perfect".


Try working for a state owned entity. You will quickly see the light... errmmm, well in a manner of speaking.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

So don't doubt yourself - just do it! To me, success or failure is not linked to the outcome. It's linked to the fact that *an attempt was made*.

Trying something expands your knowledge base, even if the outcome is not what you had envisioned.
What do you learn if you don't try? Absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246468
> 
> 
> So don't doubt yourself - just do it! To me, success or failure is not linked to the outcome. It's linked to the fact that *an attempt was made*.
> 
> Trying something expands your knowledge base, even if the outcome is not what you had envisioned.
> What do you learn if you don't try? Absolutely nothing.


That's exactly what our politicians believe... outcome is just a detail. You can always find something/someone to blame.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246832



Bullshit! I think of sex all the time and nothing. Nada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tumatsu

.





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246974



And losers are not those who never succeed but those who never try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked

So true! Some days I'm Superwoman; others I'm Supermouse!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Life is like a roller coaster... you can either throw your hands in the air and scream all the way, or you can throw up half way through... either way you have to wait until the end and will annoy someone along the way...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 248490


Maybe I have a broken marriage, my wife is awesome! In fact I rub her head

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 248490

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac

Munro31 said:


> Maybe I have a broken marriage, my wife is awesome! In fact I rub her head



I'm sorry, but your situation is not the norm, but the exception.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249492
> 
> 
> View attachment 249493

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249798


No no no, do not blame the engineers. Engineers designed it perfectly. It’s the bean counters that cut corners in the plan to “save costs” that led to short term savings becoming long term liabilities. A centimetre thinner here, a litre less of that in the mix there saves 10% on the total cost. Meanwhile a road that would have lasted ten years now needs to be rebuilt in three.

The only thing engineers are guilty of is their inability to argue with idiots.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Raindance said:


> No no no, do not blame the engineers. Engineers designed it perfectly. It’s the bean counters that cut corners in the plan to “save costs” that led to short term savings becoming long term liabilities. A centimetre thinner here, a litre less of that in the mix there saves 10% on the total cost. Meanwhile a road that would have lasted ten years now needs to be rebuilt in three.
> 
> The only thing engineers are guilty of is their inability to argue with idiots.
> 
> Best Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> No no no, do not blame the engineers. Engineers designed it perfectly. It’s the bean counters that cut corners in the plan to “save costs” that led to short term savings becoming long term liabilities. A centimetre thinner here, a litre less of that in the mix there saves 10% on the total cost. Meanwhile a road that would have lasted ten years now needs to be rebuilt in three.
> 
> The only thing engineers are guilty of is their inability to argue with idiots.
> 
> Best Regards




I'm a bit conflicted about having to agree with @Raindance .

When I was at university, during the last days of the dinosaur invasions, a special compulsory "communications" credit was introduced that all engineering students had to complete. Remarkably many of them found this credit to be one of the most difficult parts of their degree.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm a bit conflicted about having to agree with @Raindance .
> 
> When I was at university, during the last days of the dinosaur invasions, a special compulsory "communications" credit was introduced that all engineering students had to complete. Remarkably many of them found this credit to be one of the most difficult parts of their degree.



Communication is the tip of the iceberg ... Do you remember that optional 6 month part time module / course called Programming that you could do at Van Zyl and Pritchard in the late 70's? .... well that's now a four year degree and it's called engineering, (_lower case purposeful_). They no longer study the subjects we did back in Moses' time. The Lion's share of all engineering schools at bachelor level is now computer programming, and teaching that on a foundation of a 30% pass mark for Maths and Science is a challenge to say the least 
So... depending which era engineer / Engineer we are referring too ... all parties above may be correct

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

We have an unfinished bridge in Cape Town, but not the fault of the engineers.






"The Foreshore Freeway Bridge, also known as Cape Town's Unfinished Bridge, is an incomplete section of what was intended to be the Eastern Boulevard Highway in the city bowl of Cape Town, South Africa. Conceptualised and designed in the late 1960s, work began in the early 1970s with the freeway aimed at alleviating future traffic congestion in the city expected in the years to come. However, due to budget constraints in city expenditure at the time, the project never came to completion and has stood in its unfinished state since construction officially ended in 1977. While there has been much speculation in local press over the years regarding the freeway's eventual conclusion, the city council has yet to come to a decision regarding the matter. The structure has become somewhat of a tourist attraction over the years and is also a popular movie and fashion shoot location."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249876



We did something similar in Gauteng ... Anyone that used / uses the Linksfield offramp on the N3 would notice the "_chicane_" now included in the design. This was a claimed 6 month project, where they wanted to build a second bridge in parallel to the existing one to improve traffic flow ... 
Planning of course began shortly after the disbandment of said Town Planning Department, and after some five years, (_where they couldn't get the levels of old and new bridges the same_), they decided to build a third bridge on the other side of the original bridge, and demolished their first attempt(s), and ... the new bridge was now half a metre taller than the original on the other side!
Thankfully at this stage they realised their limitations, (_it only took five years_ ), and called upon the original town planning Engineers , who then blocked the entire road for another six months, built a floating slab on top of both bridges with a chicane to enter it from the east, and widened the opposite side of the road on the West side

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> We did something similar in Gauteng ... Anyone that used / uses the Linksfield offramp on the N3 would notice the "_chicane_" now included in the design. This was a claimed 6 month project, where they wanted to build a second bridge in parallel to the existing one to improve traffic flow ...
> Planning of course began shortly after the disbandment of said Town Planning Department, and after some five years, (_where they couldn't get the levels of old and new bridges the same_), they decided to build a third bridge on the other side of the original bridge, and demolished their first attempt(s), and ... the new bridge was now half a metre taller than the original on the other side!
> Thankfully at this stage they realised their limitations, (_it only took five years_ ), and called upon the original town planning Engineers , who then blocked the entire road for another six months, built a floating slab on top of both bridges with a chicane to enter it from the east, and widened the opposite side of the road on the West side
> 
> View attachment 249883


Just another f. Up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's take home message

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Today's take home message



Thanks @Grand Guru. I'll remember that next time someone comes to my house at 10.45p.m. looking for vape stuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251105





This is why I'm asking for a question mark rating icon.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> View attachment 251107
> 
> This is why I'm asking for a question mark rating icon.
> 
> Regards


You've lost me? ... Please explain

https://biotrib.eu/we-need-to-talk-about-science-outreach/


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You've lost me? ... Please explain
> 
> https://biotrib.eu/we-need-to-talk-about-science-outreach/


Exacetally....

Well, a start would be to name social media correctly. Digital gossip, is what it should be named. Then we need to get people to realise that there is a huge difference between gossip and fact. But, alas, we live in a world where the twits that tweet have a huge following while the real thought leaders are relegated to obscurity.

I feel to defeated to continue this rant so I will just leave it at that.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> Exacetally....
> 
> Well, a start would be to name social media correctly. Digital gossip, is what it should be named. Then we need to get people to realise that there is a huge difference between gossip and fact. But, alas, we live in a world where the twits that tweet have a huge following while the real thought leaders are relegated to obscurity.
> 
> I feel to defeated to continue this rant so I will just leave it at that.
> 
> Regards.


I can't argue your points, however I do believe that Carl meant something a lot deeper, particularly so if you listen his last interviews;

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

Resistance said:


> View attachment 253544



This is probably one of the truest sayings ever. I can relate to this so completely.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254015


Would you send this to my boss please?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254877



Ok, this describes me so perfectly that it's actually scary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254877



Sounds like something the Mrs would say about me...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> View attachment 255219



Agree! e.g.when people say they're going to "try" to stop smoking, I know they won't, because there is already doubt in their minds. Rather say, "Im going to ..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I do this all the time!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259381


No, only poison if your enemies wants to drink from it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

For those of us that underwent military training in SA back in ye day ... a reminder ... and for those that didn't ... a possibility of what life is really about

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259381


Some ''Africans'' obviously never heard of this proverb....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259992



For that I want to thank my 3 best friends: Glen, Jack and Johnny... they proved that they have my back more than once! (Albeit their surnames being Levit, Daniels and Walker)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 260235


current ruling parties' slogan perhaps?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Paul33 said:


> current ruling parties' slogan perhaps?



They don't know what to do, how to do it and don't care if it's wrong or right and they think they have the right to do anything they want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> View attachment 258045


But I only like the taste of the green ones!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260677


That’s why todays kids are so angry! Their music is so awful!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 261572


Very inspirational!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 262288



So glad I am not normal: get dressed in whatever I want to, work from home, car paid off that my wife drives to work with every day leaving me in the house she pays for... that works for me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> So glad I am not normal: get dressed in whatever I want to, work from home, car paid off that my wife drives to work with every day leaving me in the house she pays for... that works for me...


Is your wife considering a 2nd husband?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> Is your wife considering a 2nd husband?


I think she's reconsidering the first one...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> I think she's reconsidering the first one...


I'll send my CV then, you never know?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Just sharing some gems from our local think tank

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Just sharing some gems from our local think tank
> 
> View attachment 262517
> View attachment 262514
> View attachment 262512
> View attachment 262516


Imagine trying to explain our ministers to a person who doesn’t live here!! They would think you’re on crack!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263143


The fatherless babies part is where all the evil began...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Just saying

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Rest in peace Robbie, big shoes to fill indeed. Know you were loved by many.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Since today would have been Carl Sagan's birthday, a few of his quotes :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I couldn't resist adding one from dear old Spike

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Tis the season to be jolly

but not for everyone. Xmas can be a depressing time for some people, reach out if you can, spread the joy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 267792


You have to admire the optimism though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 267811



classic @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Some bathroom wisdom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

More Bathroom wisdom

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

